# Samsung i500 locked out



## gadgetzooks (Jan 1, 2005)

I just took delivery of a used i500 from an eBay seller, to be used by my wife. it appeared to be fully functional when powered up, but after initially trying to hotsync it (after setting up a new user in the palm desktop), it will not respond to any input- the digitizing screen comes up, and I can get through the first 2 steps, and then it locks up and will accept no further input. I've tried both soft and hard resets to no effect. I even left the battery out overnight, hoping it might dump the memory, but no luck. I have been using an identical unit for the last year, and am quite familiar with the systems, etc., but this one has me stumped. I have not activated service on the phone with Sprint yet- any ideas out there?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

could be a software bug, getting it flashed with the latest firmware may cure it.


----------



## gadgetzooks (Jan 1, 2005)

Can you give me some direction on how to go about that?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

gadgetzooks said:


> Can you give me some direction on how to go about that?


You would need to take it to a Samsung service center, the hardware/cables etc would be to expensive for one unit. Not sure about Samsungs but if it has a valid warranty the upgrade may be free. I would try to activate it with a network first as a lot of this stuff is sold on ebay because its been "barred" from use (stolen/broken contract etc) :down:


----------



## gadgetzooks (Jan 1, 2005)

eBay feedback on the seller was pretty good, and he's responded to my email as of this am., so we'll see how things go. I may just end up sending it back. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

gadgetzooks said:


> eBay feedback on the seller was pretty good, and he's responded to my email as of this am., so we'll see how things go. I may just end up sending it back. Thanks for your assistance.


No problem......Its worth seeing if the upgrade is free, ask the service center and they should check for you.


----------

